# Plaster Brand Differences...



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Hopefully some of the decorative finish peeps will see this.... @Redux @fauxlynn @lilpaintchic @cocomonkeynuts @Jeremy T

Wondering what your thoughts are on the common plaster brand differences 
(Novacolor, FirmoLux, Firenze, Meoded, San Marco, Color Atelier, Limestrone, etc) 

Which do u feel offers the highest quality? 

Is there certain Brand/Line u like for 1 thing & another u prefer for something different like high gloss Grassello, smooth marmarino, textured, stencil, etc? 

I know many are brand loyal, but I prefer to try um all before committing & after experimenting with a lot of the ones listed above I’m kinda shocked how drastic the difference can be! 

Like for instance, some offer different micron size marmarino options & seem to have a consistent grit size while others are more varied. Some maintain mineral tint strength much better than others. Then there’s those who offer natural ‘savon olive oil soap wax’ while others only offer synthetic options.

Assuming they’re all made of 100% (or close to) lime + natural additives...what exactly is it that makes 1 brands Grassello or Marmorino different from another? 

Does it depend on area of italy they’re produced, quality of marble dust, age of the slake, or is it as simple as quality control?

Just wondering


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

raw materials and quality control are huge (and price).

Call and talk with Alex at Vasari Plaster. They're based out of Ventura, CA.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I had customers love Vella Plaster out of orange county


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

As mentioned in a previous thread, I’ve been out of the loop on the plaster end of the biz for a number of years and am not current on what’s hot and what’s not, having been outsourcing the installations and not being too attentive of the products being used. When in it though, Armourcoat was probably hands down the best in terms of raw materials and quality control, their products more befitting the more modern designs I work with, but require quite a bit of hoop jumping in order to become an installer and/or purchase their products. Sorry I couldn’t be of any help.

On the topic of plaster, check out the plaster-fail video in the following link...”It’s Raining Plaster”

https://mobile.twitter.com/onthetoolstv/status/832622658781011971?lang=en


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Very early in my career when pre-mixes weren’t available, as weren’t all the fancy schmancy decorative plaster terms which in many cases are marketing gimmicks, I’d slake my own lime letting it mature in plastic drums. When preparing the lime after aging, I’d add marble dust, boiled linseed oil, and wet olive oil soap creating my own mix. Dry oxide pigments were added for color. I remember my first time slaking lime and using a plastic bin...the violent exothermic reaction started melting the plastic. After that I picked up an old porcelain cast iron tub which I kept in the shop.

For the base or key coat, I’d use just slaked lime w/sand added, as well as sometimes adding silica micro-fibers if the existing surface wasn’t 100% sound, the fibers providing reinforcement.

I’d finish it off by brushing on some Marseilles soap and then trowel out some beeswax cut with mineral spirits.


----------



## John L. Dejesus (Dec 12, 2020)

Redux said:


> As mentioned in a previous thread, I’ve been out of the loop on the plaster end of the biz for a number of years and am not current on what’s hot and what’s not, having been outsourcing the installations and not being too attentive of the products being used. When in it though, Armourcoat was probably hands down the best in terms of raw materials and quality control, their products more befitting the more modern designs I work with, but require quite a bit of hoop jumping in order to become an installer and/or purchase their products. Sorry I couldn’t be of any help.
> 
> On the topic of plaster, check out the plaster-fail video in the following link...”It’s Raining Plaster”
> 
> ...


Armourcoat has been around since 1964 and is the market leader in commercial coating services for cold stucco applications, with an impressive track record and numerous awards from such companies as USGBC and ASID (Association of Stucco and Coatings Installers). I am assuming that the business model involves you collecting a fee for completing a project, so is it still the case that the product you are using is Armourcoat and the Coating costs nothing


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

John L. Dejesus said:


> Armourcoat has been around since 1964 and is the market leader in commercial coating services for cold stucco applications, with an impressive track record and numerous awards from such companies as USGBC and ASID (Association of Stucco and Coatings Installers). I am assuming that the business model involves you collecting a fee for completing a project, so is it still the case that the product you are using is Armourcoat and the Coating costs nothing


I’ve not done any Armourcoat installations in over 10 years and was an independent business owner performing installations for my own clients. I was not affiliated with Armourcoat in any capacity, aside from my company being listed as a trained applicator on the former Armourcoat USA’s website after having taken the required paid training courses in order to purchase product some 15 or more years ago under the former US distributor, Armourcoat USA.

Yes, they do have an impressive track record are likely the premier global polished plaster outfit/manufacturer.


----------

